# Beceem Wimax driver?



## cookiemonster (Nov 21, 2010)

Is there native support for the Beeceem wimax USB? I see there are Linux drivers in development: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kern...634be5fe1d4cf2065f57d480230dbc1a754d9;hb=HEAD


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a usb modem? IMO Probably will not work. FreeBSD is not very good with devices like this. But if there is a linux module maybe it is possible to load it. Not sure if this can happen but I think yes.


----------



## leksey (Nov 28, 2010)

cookiemonster said:
			
		

> Is there native support for the Beeceem wimax USB? I see there are Linux drivers in development: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kern...634be5fe1d4cf2065f57d480230dbc1a754d9;hb=HEAD



For samsung wimax usb-modem see this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19747


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 1, 2010)

Is that you are looking for?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=112460#post112460


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, but the Samsung driver doesn't detect the Beeceem USB WiMax unit, unfortunately


----------

